# Advice: Computer with Good Backlight



## segura (Jul 24, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a Cycle Computer with a good backlight? Preferrable something with Indiglo? With winter coming, it is sure getting very dark in the morning when I need to get a ride in.

I have tried the following and struck out:

*Cateye Micro Wireless*: Single (weak) LED on left side, otherwise great computer.
*Sigma Sport BC 1606L DTS*: Great backlight but sensor on fork is huge, and a rubberband strap with no way to use Cable Ties.
*Polar CS100*: Saw this in a store, very weak for the price . . .
*Polar CS600*: Saw this in a store as well, indiglo but very weak. And no way paying that price.

I have ordered a *Blackburn Delphi 4.0*. Any good or waste of time? Any other suggestions?
So when do the Polar models get the Indiglo instead of the single light? CS200, CS400?

Thanks! Any help or advice would be appreciated. HRM is a nice feature, but not important to me. Cadence is no biggie either.


----------



## segura (Jul 24, 2007)

Nothing?


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

Sigma makes a small light that mounts alongside your computer-not the greatest but better than nothing.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, Have you though in a gps? I have a garmin legend gps and this have a excellent adjustable backlight.

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

msxtr said:


> Hi, Have you though in a gps? I have a garmin legend gps and this have a excellent adjustable backlight.
> 
> Greetings - Saludos
> 
> msxtr


Is the back light adjustable? I have the Legend, and I can adjust the contrast, but not the intensity of the light. Is there a function I don't know about?

I'd think it would be under-

Main Menu >
Setup >
Display >

-but I don't see anything about changing the back light intensity there.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

segura said:


> Can anyone recommend a Cycle Computer with a good backlight? Preferrable something with Indiglo? With winter coming, it is sure getting very dark in the morning when I need to get a ride in.
> 
> I have tried the following and struck out:
> 
> ...


Why not try some other version of the Sigma, like a wired version? It's likely they use the same back light, and wired sensors tend to be smaller than wireless sensors.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

California L33 said:


> Is the back light adjustable? I have the Legend, and I can adjust the contrast, but not the intensity of the light. Is there a function I don't know about?
> 
> I'd think it would be under-
> 
> ...


Hi, yes are adjustable, very simple, the same buttom of ON/OFF when the GPS are in ON, the you press any time the ON/OFF buttom, but with a short touch, then you will see that in the screen the bar of bright, you use the upper button (the joystick buttom) to give more or less bright, so of simple.

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## Alex SP (Sep 25, 2007)

I´ve got a Blackburn Delphi 6.0 on my road rig and although I absolutely LOVE its features, the backlit display (indiglo) is rather weak IMO. You can see in the dark, but you gotta pay close attention for a few seconds, it´s not too bright. I believe it must be worse on a trail, with all the ratling and shaking. I prefer to use a small helmet LED to read on my computers on and off road.

The 6.0 has HRM (which, by the way, happen to pick up the signal from Polar transmitters as well!!!) and altitude, plus a nice 20-lap full-info recorder - perfect for intervals. It has 2 brackets: one with cadence sensor (wired) and another wireless for speed only (wireless on both supports). I installed the wired on my roadbike and the other on my MTB (don´t care for cadence readings off road). 

I´ve always used Cateyes and although I´ve recently acquired an iBike power meter with all the features of the Delphi plus a few more, I really like this Blackburn.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

msxtr said:


> Hi, yes are adjustable, very simple, the same buttom of ON/OFF when the GPS are in ON, the you press any time the ON/OFF buttom, but with a short touch, then you will see that in the screen the bar of bright, you use the upper button (the joystick buttom) to give more or less bright, so of simple.
> 
> Greetings - Saludos
> 
> msxtr


Actually, that's how you adjust the contrast  I don't consider the back light on the Legend (my Legend anyway) to be all that bright. Adjusting the contrast for the lighting conditions helps, but I think the original poster was looking for a computer that he just glance at, at night, to get his information. I just don't know if the standard black and white Legend, which is a great, if somewhat dated, GPS, would fit the bill.


----------

